# rimless 4ft build question



## dougstar (3 Apr 2015)

Okay I have some questions.i want to build a new setup, dimensions 120L  X 60 X 60 rimless! Can I get away with 10mm glass and have no bracing on the top of the tank? Want to have nice clean look with pendant style lighting


----------



## Christos Ioannou (3 Apr 2015)

Check this site
My diy tank is 137x40x35(h) 10mm braceless. No issues (touch on wood)
 But you are aiming @ 60(h) so have a go there.


----------



## Jose (3 Apr 2015)

There must be a rule/ formula for this right?

Aha this could help

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/?p=1732


----------



## dougstar (3 Apr 2015)

hello jose
my thoughts are that 10 or 12mm glass when you put silicon the glass to stick the aquarium together, the surface area were the silicon holds the glass glass is far greater than say with 6 or 8.  you can make a rimless tank with 6 or 8mm glass but making one the size i want 120 x 60 x 60 will not work with out a euro brace or central brace. if we down size the build eg. (im just guessing here) 90 x 40 x 40 with 8mm you may get away without having  any brace on  the top and achieve a rimless tank. so what i want to know at what point will my build be be safe or not 120 x 45 x 45 0r 120 x 50 x 50 0r 120 x 60 x60? i know its not the length  but the height when building a tank that makes the difference. i want to know what i can get away with


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2015)

I think you'll need more then 10. With normal build you'll need 12 already, rimless i think 15 mm at least


----------



## dougstar (3 Apr 2015)

one of my current tanks is made with 12mm 2m x 61 w x 75 h
getting 15mm is not as easy here
maybe ill have to go 55 high


----------



## id_joker (3 Apr 2015)

http://www.theaquatools.com/building-your-aquarium
you can go with 10 mm


----------



## dougstar (4 Apr 2015)

This is the look I want (rimless) no Barce on the top. So I'm hopping to be able to build it 10/12mm glass just not sure I'll get the specs I want


----------



## Edvet (4 Apr 2015)

120 long and 60 high in 10 mm will bow out like hell, i wouldn't like to go higher than 50 in 10 mm.


----------



## limz_777 (4 Apr 2015)

there you go http://www.aquascapedesign.com.au/products.php?product=CADE-Marine-Tank-Set-HL1200 , at least 12 mm and above to  be safe


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2015)

only 55 high though and if you look at the 5' version its the same height and made from 19mm so it must be somewhere close to the limit. I wonder what safety factor they used


----------



## dougstar (4 Apr 2015)

What a cool site

  this one is my spec and made with 12mm


----------



## dougstar (4 Apr 2015)

Cade cb1200-1


----------



## dougstar (12 Apr 2015)

So I'm in the market for some new gear want to buy some lighting. I'm looking at two different manufacturers tmc  aquaria grobeams 1000/1500. And the Kessingland a160we tuna sun. With both systems I'd have to buy 3 units and id  buy the controller.  what does you guys and gals think? We're is the best place to shop for the tmc? Doug


----------



## dougstar (13 Apr 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Apr 2015)

my NA tank 120x55 is 10mm...


----------



## dougstar (13 Apr 2015)

Sweet Ian so 55 high? And it's open top?Go on then show me a pic or two


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Apr 2015)

Pics in my sig.
I would though that it does bow a little and if I was building myself (which I never would lol) I'd go thinker to be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

